# Masood is 4,000 posts young!!!



## Monnik

​ 
*WOW!!!*​ 
*Masood, it's always a pleasure!!*​ 
*Thank you for all, and please keep it up!!*​ 

    


*P.S. - I wanted to include 4,000 happy faces, but they said I was limited to 8.  Oh well... It's the intention that counts, right???  *
*(wink, wink)*​


----------



## Mei

*Wow Masood, Congratulation and thank YOU for sharing!*

*Yay, 4.000!!!!!!!*​


----------



## Rayines

Always a pleasure to share your threads. CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Felicidades Masood!

 
When I joined these forums, Masood was here already,
asking fun questions about the book he was reading,
and giving prompt and gracious help to others.  It's nice
to see that continuing.

Un abrazo,
Cuchu
​


----------



## América

*4000 abrazos de felicidades*


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias por tus mensajes, Masood.


----------



## Alundra

CONGRATULATIONS MASOOD!!!!! 

You are very helpful.

Alundra.


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

Congratulations!


----------



## la reine victoria

Many congratulations
Masood!
&
Up the Blades!​ 

*You fill up my senses, like a gallon of Magnet, like a packet of Woodbine, like a good pinch of snuff, like a night out in Sheffield, like a greasy chip butty. like Sheffield United, come thrill me again.... *​ 
   ​ 

Thanks!​ 
La Reine V​


----------



## Eugin

*My sincerest congratulations to the one and only M A S O O D!!  *


*Thanks for your time devoted to help the lost souls (as mine) in search of some light to make our doubts disappear...*

*(I know... Poetry is not my major, right???  )*

*Anyway:  THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH FOR ALL THOSE FINE   POSTS!!! *​


----------



## cirrus

Masood thanks for your energy, commitment and input.

All the best


----------



## elroy

*ألف مبروك يا مسعود!*
**​


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour Masood!
Helping you is always a great pleasure. Keep up with the French-English forum!


----------



## Masood

elroy said:
			
		

> *ألف مبروك يا مسعود!*
> **​


... (alf?) mabrook ya Masood! (not sure of 1st word).
Shukran, Elroy!


----------



## Masood

la reine victoria said:
			
		

> Many congratulations
> Masood!
> &
> Up the Blades!​
> 
> *You fill up my senses, like a gallon of Magnet, like a packet of Woodbine, like a good pinch of snuff, like a night out in Sheffield, like a greasy chip butty. like Sheffield United, come thrill me again.... *​
> ​
> 
> Thanks!​
> La Reine V​


Ah yes. "The Greasy Chip Buttie" a classic terrace chant down at t'Lane.


----------



## Masood

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> Bonjour Masood!
> Helping you is always a great pleasure. Keep up with the French-English forum!


Thanks, Agnes...I'll try!


----------



## Masood

In fact....*THANKS, EVERYONE! *


----------



## Outsider

_My congratulations, dear Masood!
_​


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Cheers, cheers, cheers, Masood!
A big cheer from Madrid!
EVA.


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, Masood!*


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

Nunca es tarde si la dicha llega.

Felicidades de un rendido admirador.

Carlos


----------



## lauranazario

Although a bit late for your actual celebration, it's never too late to extend my sincere appreciation for each and every one of your wonderful posts!

And now I know that all that reading you did and the books you shared with us had a special purpose... who knew that we had an author in our midst!!! 
 (May I have an authographed copy, please?) 

Caribbean hugs,
Laura


----------



## heidita

Another big cheer from beautiful Madrid! We MUST have a caña one day.... and celebrate properly!

¡Enhorabuena!Congratulations!Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## elroy

Masood said:
			
		

> ... (alf?) mabrook ya Masood! (not sure of 1st word).
> Shukran, Elroy!


 
"Alf" is perfect.  

It means "one thousand."  So what I said was "1,000 congratulations."


----------



## Masood

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Although a bit late for your actual celebration, it's never too late to extend my sincere appreciation for each and every one of your wonderful posts!
> 
> And now I know that all that reading you did and the books you shared with us had a special purpose... who knew that we had an author in our midst!!!
> (May I have an authographed copy, please?)
> 
> Caribbean hugs,
> Laura


Laura: Where did you dig up _that _old fossil?! One of my earlier novels best forgotten...Years of therapy to eradicate it from my memory down the drain!  Just kidding.
Un abrazo
Masood.


----------

